
Gmail Disabling RC4 and SSLv3 SMTP Support - berbc
https://cryptosense.com/gmail-disabling-rc4-and-sslv3-smtp-support/
======
yuhong
If you are on Windows Server 2003, install [https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/security/ms10-02...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/security/ms10-024.aspx) with /b:SP2QFE, otherwise your mail server
may stop working. (Yes, installing [https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/kb/957047](https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/957047) should do this
for you, but this is safer especially considering how Server 2003 don't use
CBS servicing)

~~~
aexaey
Thank you for mentioning this. I was really struggling to understand reasons
for not dropping SSL3 much, much earlier.

~~~
gram657
I guess google's first move was to start identifying mail sent in cleartext
with the unlocked red padlock symbol. That was in February 2016. This is stage
2.

